# Boost Gauge LEDs



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a NewSouthPerformance boost gauge that didn't come with a lit background. If I go to their website and purchase an LED bulb, can i just install that straight up? or do i need a new gauge entirely?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

BBJACK27 said:


> I have a NewSouthPerformance boost gauge that didn't come with a lit background. If I go to their website and purchase an LED bulb, can i just install that straight up? or do i need a new gauge entirely?


 really, no light? Send it back and get another brand, IMO. 

cheers.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

ttc2k5 said:


> really, no light? Send it back and get another brand, imo.
> 
> Cheers.


 podi.ca


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

jetta2.8 said:


> podi.ca


How hard of an install would it be to swap to a podi gauge?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BBJACK27 said:


> How hard of an install would it be to swap to a podi gauge?


Honestly it took me about 2 hours to plum the lines and route the wiring. I soldered all of my connections and spliced them the right way tho, so it could be less if you take shortcuts. 
ittys cell pics


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

But hypothetically, could i basically hook it up to my old hardware from my newsouth boost gauge without having to take apart alot? How hard would that be?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BBJACK27 said:


> But hypothetically, could i basically hook it up to my old hardware from my newsouth boost gauge without having to take apart alot? How hard would that be?


Yeah the leads are all the same and so will be the connection for the vac line:thumbup:.


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah the leads are all the same and so will be the connection for the vac line:thumbup:.


........What about hooking up the Lighting?...


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

BBJACK27 said:


> ........What about hooking up the Lighting?...


I just ran the wires to my light switch dimmer. One to the dimmer and one to the ground.


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Will I have to retune once the new gauge is in?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BBJACK27 said:


> Will I have to retune once the new gauge is in?


Re tune what?


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Re-tune the ECU to get the boost gauge timed right?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

The gauge is not "timed" - It's reading the amount of boost (positive pressure) and Vacuum (negative pressure/suction) in the system. No tuning required. 

A gauge is simply going to display the information being sent it's way.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> The gauge is not "timed" - It's reading the amount of boost (positive pressure) and Vacuum (negative pressure/suction) in the system. No tuning required.
> 
> A gauge is simply going to display the information being sent it's way.


 This^


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

lil side question - will a mk4 vw steering column pod fit the TT? I need to order a pod, and want the steering column mount.. thanks.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

drivingenthus said:


> lil side question - will a mk4 vw steering column pod fit the TT? I need to order a pod, and want the steering column mount.. thanks.


 I have no idea. I dont like the looks of them when they are there, but if you like it go for it


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

well anyone using one, or know for sure? 

are you not feeling it because it may cover up the cluster read out? thats one reason I'm not sure bout using it, but then they have an offset pod. I don't want to put a gauge in one of the vents..


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

drivingenthus said:


> well anyone using one, or know for sure?
> 
> are you not feeling it because it may cover up the cluster read out? thats one reason I'm not sure bout using it, but then they have an offset pod. I don't want to put a gauge in one of the vents..


 Yeah my buddy has one on his gti and I don't like how it covers it. I have a vent pod and I love it. It looks like it was meant to be there. It still allows air to flow by, you just cant close the vent. Steve from modshack makes pods that fit on top of the defroster vents on the dash. I would look into one of those. OEM++.


----------

